# AtiTool .25 beta 14 Resets itself...



## orkan (Aug 16, 2006)

My card is a saphire x1900xt.

So I've disabled the ati hotkey poller, and the "ati smart" service...
I've re-installed drivers twice...
Here's what happens:

I can launch Half Life 2, my clocks stay to whatever I set them as.
I can run Aquamark 3, and my clocks stay wherever I set them.
I try to watch a windowed video on google video or youtube and the clocks automatically reset to 500/600.
I try to paly Battlefield 2, my clocks reset to 500/600.
When I launch any video with windows media player, whether its in internet explorer or just a video I have on my hdd, my clocks reset.

When the clocks change I see the screen flash... then I click on atitool to make it the active window and I see the clocks have reset themselves.  I can alt tab out of BF2, reload my overclocked profile, and the settings will stay.  When I exit the game, the settings get reset again.

What the F is it doing that for, and how do I stop it?


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm, thats a bit strange, have you tried assigning a hotkey to the overclock setting and using that while ingame? im not 100% sure if it works ingame but it may. I have never had that problem with BF2, try the hotkey and let us know if that helps, tho u may need to add it to the exception 3d detection list for the hotkey to work properly, i havent used the hotkeys yet so not 100% sure on that


----------



## orkan (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I don't really need a hotkey... I can alt-tab out of the game very fast and reset the clocks.  

I don't want them changing in the first place.   Thanks for the attempt though.


----------



## mandelore (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh right, thought u ment everytime u opened bf2 they kept resetting, okies, my bad


----------



## orkan (Aug 16, 2006)

They DO reset everytime I open bf2.  I have to alt-tab and change them back to my profile.  I want them to STOP resetting.


----------



## orkan (Aug 16, 2006)

W1zzard?  Any clues here pal?


----------



## orkan (Aug 17, 2006)

Atitool must be dead.  Its been quite a few months since the last release... and I havn't seen a response from w1zzard...  and nobody else seems to know what is up.  

Sad days.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 17, 2006)

orkan said:


> Atitool must be dead.  Its been quite a few months since the last release... and I havn't seen a response from w1zzard...  and nobody else seems to know what is up.
> 
> Sad days.





robs03silvergts said:


> Hi everyone, im a new member and this is my first post so if this has already been posted then please feel free to delete. I did a search and did not see what im about to post so here it goes.
> 
> 
> I have discovered that I can use a tool called Overclocker in conjuction with ATI TOOL and this cures the AVI, MPG downclocking problem in all of the drivers above 6.3!
> ...



Read through the threads....


----------

